# Suspension Replacement Guide



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

In preparation for replacing my suspension (and Exhaust) I sat down today, and wrote up this step by step guide for myself so I'd do everything in the right order.

Read it over and tell me if I missed anything glaring?

1.	Prep Work (Rear)
a.	Remove Lug Caps, Break Free Wheels
b.	Jack car up using under door jack points (U shaped jacks)
c.	Remove Rear Wheels
d.	Remove Rear Exhaust (Take away for storage)

2.	Rear Control Arm Bushing Prep (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Driver Rear Sway Bar Linkage from Sub Frame
b.	Remove Driver Rear Sway Bar Linkage from Sway Bar (Place off to side will be reinstalled much later)
c.	Remove Driver Rear Sub Frame Bushing Plate (Toss bolts in trash)
d.	Remove Driver Rear Sub Frame Bushing Bolt (Toss in trash)
e.	Lower Driver Rear Sub Frame
f.	Remove Driver Rear Brake Line Bracket

3.	Rear Control Arm Bushing Replacement (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Driver Rear Control Arm Nuts (Toss in trash)
b.	Lower Driver Rear Control Arm (Be mindful of brake line!)
c.	Press Out Driver Control Arm Bushings
d.	Install new Driver Control Arm Bushings
e.	Install new TTY Driver Control Arm Nuts (Torque to Spec!)

4.	Rear Sub Frame Bushing Install (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Driver Rear Sub Frame Bushing by cutting flange and pressing out with a floor jack
b.	Install new Driver Rear Sub Frame Bushing
c.	If required reinstall Driver Rear Wheel
d.	If required ratchet Rear Wheel to Front Wheel to position Sub Frame
e.	Install new TTY Driver Rear Sub Frame Blot
f.	Reinstall Driver Rear Sub Frame Bushing Plate (using new TTY bolts)
g.	If ratcheted remove ratchets from wheels
h.	If reinstalled Remove Driver Rear Wheel

5.	Rear Spring Replacement (Driver Side)
a.	Place a floor jack under the rear hub (Be mindful of brake line!)
b.	Remove lower Driver Shock Nut (Push shock to side with a mallet)
c.	Lower floor jack until Rear Driver Spring can be removed (Be mindful of brake line!)
d.	Install new Rear Spring Bushings on Rear Spring
e.	Install new Rear Spring
f.	Jack up rear hub until Rear Driver Spring is mildly compressed. (Be mindful of brake line!)

6.	Shock Install (Driver Side)
a.	Remove upper Driver Shock Bolts
b.	Remove Driver Shock
c.	Install new Driver Shock
d.	Reinstall upper Driver Shock Bolts
e.	Reinstall Lower Driver Shock Nut
f.	Lower Rear jack from rear hub
g.	Reinstall Driver Rear Brake Line Bracket

7.	Rear Control Arm Bushing Prep (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Passenger Rear Sway Bar Linkage from Sub Frame
b.	Remove Passenger Rear Sway Bar Linkage from Sway Bar (Place off to side will be reinstalled much later)
c.	Remove Passenger Rear Sub Frame Bushing Plate (Toss bolts in trash)
d.	Remove Passenger Rear Sub Frame Bushing Bolt (Toss in trash)
e.	Lower Passenger Rear Sub Frame
f.	Remove Passenger Rear Brake Line Bracket

8.	Rear Control Arm Bushing Replacement (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Passenger Rear Control Arm Nuts (Toss in trash)
b.	Lower Passenger Rear Control Arm (Be mindful of brake line!)
c.	Press Out Passenger Control Arm Bushings
d.	Install new Passenger Control Arm Bushings
e.	Install new TTY Passenger Control Arm Nuts (Torque to Spec!)

9.	Rear Sub Frame Bushing Install (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Passenger Rear Sub Frame Bushing by cutting flange and pressing out with a floor jack
b.	Install new Passenger Rear Sub Frame Bushing
c.	If required reinstall Passenger Rear Wheel
d.	If required ratchet Rear Wheel to Front Wheel to position Sub Frame
e.	Install new TTY Passenger Rear Sub Frame Blot
f.	Reinstall Passenger Rear Sub Frame Bushing Plate (using new TTY bolts)
g.	If ratcheted remove ratchets from wheels
h.	If reinstalled Remove Passenger Rear Wheel

10.	Rear Spring Replacement (Passenger Side)
a.	Place a floor jack under the rear hub (Be mindful of brake line!)
b.	Remove lower Passenger Shock Nut (Push shock to side with a mallet)
c.	Lower floor jack until Rear Passenger Spring can be removed (Be mindful of brake line!)
d.	Install new Rear Spring Bushings on Rear Spring
e.	Install new Rear Spring
f.	Jack up rear hub until Rear Passenger Spring is mildly compressed. (Be mindful of brake line!)

11.	Shock Install (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove upper Passenger Shock Bolts
b.	Remove Passenger Shock
c.	Install new Passenger Shock
d.	Reinstall upper Passenger Shock Bolts
e.	Reinstall Lower Passenger Shock Nut
f.	Lower Rear jack from rear hub
g.	Reinstall Passenger Rear Brake Line Bracket

12.	Sway Bar Bushings Prep (Rear)
a.	Place a floor jack under the Diff
b.	Remove the 4 Diff Support Housing Bolts (Toss in trash)
c.	Remove 2 Diff Bolts (Toss in trash)
d.	Remove Diff Support Housing
e.	Lower Diff with jack as far down as it is safe (do not damage rear half shafts!)

13.	Sway Bar Bushings Replacement (Rear)
a.	Remove Driver & Passenger Sway Bar to Sub Frame Bolts
b.	Remove Sway Bar Bushings
c.	Install new Sway Bar Bushings
d.	Reinstall Driver & Passenger Sway Bar to Sub Frame Bolts (Torque to spec!)

14.	Diff Insert install
a.	Install Diff Insert into Diff Support Housing
b.	Install 2 new TTY Diff Bolts (Torque to spec!)
c.	Raise Diff with jack
d.	Install 4 new TTY Diff Support Housing Bolts (Torque to spec!)

15.	Sway Bar End Link Install (Rear)
a.	Press out Rear Sway Bar End Link Bushings on Bench
b.	Press in new Rear Sway Bar End Link Bushings on Bench
c.	Install Rear Sway Bar End Links (Torque to spec!)

16.	Prep Work (Front)
a.	Remove Front Wheels

17.	Front Strut Removal (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Driver Front Sway Bar End Link from Strut
b.	Remove Driver Front Sway Bar End Link from Sway Bar (Place off to side will be reinstalled much later)
c.	Remove Driver Front Brake Line Bracket
d.	Place a floor jack under the front hub (Be mindful of brake line!)
e.	Remove 2 Lower Strut Bolts (Be mindful of the brake line and wheel speed sensor!)
f.	Remove the Upper Strut Bolts

18.	Front Strut Prep (Driver Side)
a.	Disassemble Front Driver Strut by compressing Front Driver Spring on Bench
b.	Assemble new Front Driver Strut by Compressing new Front Driver Spring on Bench

19.	Front Strut Install (Driver Side)
a.	Install the Upper Strut Bolts
b.	Install 2 new Lower Strut Bolts (Be mindful of the brake line and wheel speed sensor!)
c.	Lower Rear jack from front hub

20.	Front Control Arm Bushing Prep (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Front Driver Radius Rod Bushing (Toss center nut in trash)
b.	Remove Driver Radius Rod from Front Driver Control Driver (Toss center nut in trash, place Radius Rod off to side will be reinstalled later)

21.	Front Control Arm Bushing & Rear Radius Rod Bushing Replacement (Driver Side)
a.	Remove Front Driver Control Arm from Front Driver Knuckle
b.	Remove Front Driver Control Arm Nuts (Toss in trash)
c.	Remove Front Driver Control Arm from car
d.	Cut flanges and press out Front Driver Control Arm & Rear Radius Rod Bushings
e.	Install new Front Driver Control Arm & Rear Radius Rod Bushings
f.	Install Front Driver Control Arm in car (place Radius Rod on arm)
g.	Install new TTY Front Driver Control Arm Nuts
h.	Reinstall Front Driver Control Arm from Front Driver Knuckle (use new TTY Nut)

22.	Front Radius Rod Bushing Replacement (Driver Side)
a.	Install new Front Driver Radius Rod Bushing (use new TTY Nut)

23.	Front Strut Removal (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Passenger Front Sway Bar End Link from Strut
b.	Remove Passenger Front Sway Bar End Link from Sway Bar (Place off to side will be reinstalled much later)
c.	Remove Passenger Front Brake Line Bracket
d.	Place a floor jack under the front hub (Be mindful of brake line!)
e.	Remove 2 Lower Strut Bolts (Be mindful of the brake line and wheel speed sensor!)
f.	Remove the Upper Strut Bolts

24.	Front Strut Prep (Passenger Side)
a.	Disassemble Front Passenger Strut by compressing Front Passenger Spring on Bench
b.	Assemble new Front Passenger Strut by Compressing new Front Passenger Spring on Bench

25.	Front Strut Install (Passenger Side)
a.	Install the Upper Strut Bolts
b.	Install 2 new Lower Strut Bolts (Be mindful of the brake line and wheel speed sensor!)
c.	Lower Rear jack from front hub

26.	Front Control Arm Bushing Prep (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Front Passenger Radius Rod Bushing (Toss center nut in trash)
b.	Remove Passenger Radius Rod from Front Passenger Control Passenger (Toss center nut in trash, place Radius Rod off to side will be reinstalled later)

27.	Front Control Arm Bushing & Rear Radius Rod Bushing Replacement (Passenger Side)
a.	Remove Front Passenger Control Arm from Front Passenger Knuckle
b.	Remove Front Passenger Control Arm Nuts (Toss in trash)
c.	Remove Front Passenger Control Arm from car
d.	Cut flanges and press out Front Passenger Control Arm & Rear Radius Rod Bushings
e.	Install new Front Passenger Control Arm & Rear Radius Rod Bushings
f.	Install Front Passenger Control Arm in car (place Radius Rod on arm)
g.	Install new TTY Front Passenger Control Arm Nuts
h.	Reinstall Front Passenger Control Arm from Front Passenger Knuckle (use new TTY Nut)

28.	Front Radius Rod Bushing Replacement (Passenger Side)
a.	Install new Front Passenger Radius Rod Bushing (use new TTY Nut)

29.	Sway Bar Bushings Replacement (Front)
a.	Remove Driver & Passenger Sway Bar to Sub Frame Bolts
b.	Remove Sway Bar Bushings
c.	Install new Sway Bar Bushings
d.	Reinstall Driver & Passenger Sway Bar to Sub Frame Bolts (Torque to spec!)

30.	Sway Bar End Link Install (Front)
a.	Press out Front Sway Bar End Link Bushings on Bench
b.	Press in new Front Sway Bar End Link Bushings on Bench
c.	Install Front Sway Bar End Links (Torque to spec!)

31.	Post Work
a.	Install all Wheels
b.	Lower Car
c.	Exercise Suspension by bouncing each corner up and down 4-5 times
d.	Jack car up using under door jack points (U shaped jacks)
e.	Remove all Wheels
f.	Torque to spec the following nuts & bolts
i.	Front Driver Radius Rod Bushing Nut
ii.	Rear Driver Radius Rod Bushing Nut
iii.	Front Driver Control Arm Nut
iv.	Front Driver Lower Strut Bolts
v.	Front Driver Upper Strut Nuts
vi.	Rear Driver Sub Frame Bushing Bolt
vii.	Rear Driver Sub Frame Bushing Plate Bolts
viii.	Rear Driver Lower Shock Bolts
ix.	Rear Driver Upper Shock Bolts
x.	Front Passenger Radius Rod Bushing Nut
xi.	Rear Passenger Radius Rod Bushing Nut
xii.	Front Passenger Control Arm Nut
xiii.	Front Passenger Lower Strut Bolts
xiv.	Front Passenger Upper Strut Nuts
xv.	Rear Passenger Sub Frame Bushing Bolt
xvi.	Rear Passenger Sub Frame Bushing Plate Bolts
xvii.	Rear Passenger Lower Shock Bolts
xviii.	Rear Passenger Upper Shock Bolts
g.	Reinstall Wheels

32.	Exhaust install
a.	Lower Front end on ground (Maybe leave jacked up, check clearance!)
b.	Place Rear end on ramps
c.	Torque to Spec Wheel Lug Nuts
d.	Reinstall Lug Caps
e.	Install Exhaust


----------

